# Worming : Ivermectin use in Humans



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Edited to add: In case you were worried about accidentally worming yourself in the process of worming your goats (by hsmomof4, moderator):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivermectin

Humans
Ivermectin is a broad-spectrum antiparasitic agent. It is mainly used in humans in the treatment of onchocerciasis, but is also effective against other worm infestations (such as strongyloidiasis, ascariasis, trichuriasis and enterobiasis). More recent evidence supports its off-label use in the treatment of mites such as scabies, usually limited to cases that prove resistant to topical treatments and/or who present in advanced state (such as Norwegian scabies).

Therapeutic dosage

Adults 
Oral: 3 to 12 mg as a single dose per os (about 150 to 200 µg/kg bodyweight) for onchocerciasis and other parasitic infections. (Ex. 45 kg would be about 6.75 mg to 9 mg) 
Children 
Ivermectin is not given to children weighing less than 15 kg. The dose is 150 µg/kg bodyweight (in children weighing more). 
Contraindications 
Ivermectin is contraindicated in persons with an immediate hypersensitivity to the drug. It should not be given to mothers who are breast-feeding until the infant is at least three months old (Reynolds, 1993).

I am also a bit concerned about the possbility of the Quest not being as consistent, although I have no idea where that idea got started and if its really true. I just dilute mine with water- sqeeze out the whole tube and add 3 times the volume of water to it. I dont recall the volume offhand, its on the label. Then I mix well and have a clear liquid that is the same strength as the cattle med, and I can use those dosage amounts without adjustment. Its my supposition that as long as I mix/shake it well before each use, the chance of it being erraticly depositied in the gel is gone since the gel has dissolved and it should be evely distributed through the solution.


----------

